# BimmerCode bricked I drive



## Nickw1965 (May 1, 2021)

Can’t believe my bad luck.Owned my car for 1 day (2016. 435d Gran Coupe) thought I would play about with head unit codes using paid version of BimmerCode and now head unit dead.I tried restore and it try’s to recode but never gets to 100%
Any and all advice welcome please if this can be rectified. Have a feeling trip to BMW coming


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dead how? What does display show? Blank? No Signal?

What happens when recoding? Any message when failing?


----------



## Nickw1965 (May 1, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> Dead how? What does display show? Blank? No Signal?
> 
> What happens when recoding? Any message when failing?


Display does not turn on at all
When recoding it says” Headunit Unknown ECU”
When hitting restore it won’t go to 100% best 85%
Then reads “Restoring failed The data could not be restored “


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Probably recoverable with E-Sys and ENET Cable. BimmerCode is of no help.


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

Time for enet cable and esys


----------



## Nickw1965 (May 1, 2021)

Many thanks
Don’t


shawnsheridan said:


> You wrote nothing...


many thanks
Don’t suppose you know of any thread links with process of restoring with enet cable and E-sys . I did a poor enough job with BimmerCode


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

PM sent. Start by trying to Inject CAFD into Head Unit and VO Code it (with original unmodified FA).


----------



## Nickw1965 (May 1, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent. Start by trying to Inject CAFD into Head Unit and VO Code it (with original unmodified FA).


Thanks again for this. Just ordered cable from Amazon arriving tomorrow. May watch a few YouTube video’s to get to understand E-sys more. Don’t fancy completely killing my new drive


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nickw1965 said:


> Thanks again for this. Just ordered cable from Amazon arriving tomorrow. May watch a few YouTube video’s to get to understand E-sys more. Don’t fancy completely killing my new drive


Good luck with it. If you have issues, PM me.


----------



## NotHere (Dec 8, 2020)

The most important thing when you code a car, is to have a power supply connected to the car. I guess that's why you have problems with BimmerCode. When you find and hook up the power supply, try BimmerCode first and maybe you are lucky. If you had experience with e-sys, I would tell you too to don't bother with BimmerCode, like shawn said...

If you don't have a power supply maybe you can get away without it by leaving the engine running, but I'm not 100% sure...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

No need. Can Code whole car except DME / DDE with motor running, and nothing to Code in DME / DDE anyway.


----------



## Nickw1965 (May 1, 2021)

Hi quick update. I contacted BimmerCode customer help as a backup and sent them my data log.Won’t lie great customer service as replied very quickly.They suggested my OBDLink MX+ needed firmware update to restore.And yes after updating firmware idrive back up and running. Sadly only down side is no satnav now it is requesting to “connect usb device with correct activation code”
O well I suppose that’s the price I have to pay for getting it wrong


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

You need to import oem fsc into headunit. If you already have the enet cable i can help you with that


----------



## Nickw1965 (May 1, 2021)

Elthox said:


> You need to import oem fsc into headunit. If you already have the enet cable i can help you with that


Enet cable being delivered today, will I still need yo install Esys


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

Can be installed but not mandatory. Process can be handled via vpn from remote pc


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nickw1965 said:


> Hi quick update. I contacted BimmerCode customer help as a backup and sent them my data log.Won’t lie great customer service as replied very quickly.They suggested my OBDLink MX+ needed firmware update to restore.And yes after updating firmware idrive back up and running. Sadly only down side is no satnav now it is requesting to “connect usb device with correct activation code”
> O well I suppose that’s the price I have to pay for getting it wrong


Easy fix. ENET Cable nor Remote Connection not needed. PM sent.


----------



## Nickw1965 (May 1, 2021)

Afternoon all
Bank holiday over and thought i would drop update to close out thread. Many thanks for all suggestions and help as all sorted with car. Have to be completely honest it was Bimmercode themselves that finally got all sorted .Can't fault them as well as posting this thread i also contacted the customer support on app, and truth is they got back to me straight away will fixes.


----------



## OnlyGerman (Oct 16, 2011)

Nickw1965 said:


> Afternoon all
> Bank holiday over and thought i would drop update to close out thread. Many thanks for all suggestions and help as all sorted with car. Have to be completely honest it was Bimmercode themselves that finally got all sorted .Can't fault them as well as posting this thread i also contacted the customer support on app, and truth is they got back to me straight away will fixes.


Glad you got it fixed


----------



## Bobchank (May 10, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> Easy fix. ENET Cable nor Remote Connection not needed. PM sent.


Hello friends, I have the same problem, after coding via BimmerCode I have error 90% (connection error), after this my nbt evo with black screen and no sound, I am connect to car via enet esys and saw that here is no cafd file in HU nbt, so i press “detect caf from swe” pick my shipment version and code hu nbt, after this - all fine, nbt works But no have navi, here is “loading” on screen and ask me insert usb with activation code. It’s f3x with factory nbt evo (not retrofitted). Also I have factory CarPlay, and after all this it’s work normally, only navigation ask me activation code. Please help me, give some advice


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bobchank said:


> Hello friends, I have the same problem, after coding via BimmerCode I have error 90% (connection error), after this my nbt evo with black screen and no sound, I am connect to car via enet esys and saw that here is no cafd file in HU nbt, so i press “detect caf from swe” pick my shipment version and code hu nbt, after this - all fine, nbt works But no have navi, here is “loading” on screen and ask me insert usb with activation code. It’s f3x with factory nbt evo (not retrofitted). Also I have factory CarPlay, and after all this it’s work normally, only navigation ask me activation code. Please help me, give some advice


PM sent.


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

Elthox said:


> One similar previous case i had, mgu was not reachable at all even with esys. Im afraid you have bad news


dont spend time, i wrote before. prepare your wallet.


----------



## MingreyM340 (7 mo ago)

Elthox said:


> dont spend time, i wrote before. prepare your wallet.


How so? what happened in your past experience?


----------



## Mrpandahead (6 mo ago)

Hi, I'm wondering if you can help me out. I have a 2023 Mini Cooper SE (electric) which I bought 2 weeks ago. 
I used Bimmercode with my Android phone Samsung S21 and a Veepeak BLE adapter successfully to change settings in the car over the last week. A few days ago I changed a setting in the AC (automatic climate control) ECU section and got an error. The app would not let me restore the setting. It just shows unable to recover I have contacted the Bimmercode app developer and they said to use a enet cable which I ordered and is coming tomorrow.
The strange thing is that I can still change other ECU sections such as Headunit or body domain controller with the app and veepeak. So I'm not sure the problem is with the veepeak. Since the error the defrost button blinks continually with the car on or off, the AC does not work at all(fans blow warm air), and the underhood car fan blows very loudly for hours while car is charging . I have disconnected the 12v battery to try to reset but it did nothing. I tried pulling various fuses to see if that would reset the AC ECU unit with no success. 
If anyone can help me restore the AC/automatic air control part I would be really grateful. 
Thanks for any help you might be able to give!


----------



## Mrpandahead (6 mo ago)

Fixed! Stephan from Bimmercode replied back once I got the enet cable and offered to remote into my windows laptop. He had me download esys but once everything was setup he was able to fix it in 2 minutes! Basically restored the automatic AC ECU back to stock. Everything back to normal! Whew!


----------



## Mrpandahead (6 mo ago)

Spoke too early. I think the restored AC ECU was from an old version, not same as my stock. So while the AC works meaning I can turn it on, some of the other things like defrost don't work. When I try to use Bimmercode again the AC ECU area is yellow and gives fatal error. Can anyone help with injecting the correct CAFD for my IHKA?


----------



## juantg93 (Jun 7, 2021)

Mrpandahead said:


> Spoke too early. I think the restored AC ECU was from an old version, not same as my stock. So while the AC works meaning I can turn it on, some of the other things like defrost don't work. When I try to use Bimmercode again the AC ECU area is yellow and gives fatal error. Can anyone help with injecting the correct CAFD for my IHKA?


If you have enet cable, i can do it for you remotly.

Enviado desde mi SM-G988B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mrpandahead (6 mo ago)

Yes I do have an Enet cable. How do we get in contact?


----------

